# GUANGZHOU | Fengsheng 101 | 199m | 44 fl | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Project Name: Fengsheng 101 Complex

Project address: Zengcheng, Guangzhou, Guangdong, China
Project year: Designed in 2019, construction will start in early 2020;
Investor: Guangzhou Fengsheng Energy Technology Development Co., Ltd.
Building area: 81000㎡
Architect in Charge: Zhang Guowei
Architect: GWP Architects
Structural design: Guangzhou Rongbaisheng Architecture Design Office (RBS)
Construction drawing: Mobozhi Architects (MBZ)
Landscape design: GWP Landscape
Equipment: AECOM Consulting Co., Ltd. (AECOM)
Project construction: Guangzhou Hongda Engineering Consulting Group Co., Ltd.
Main contractor: China Construction Second Engineering Bureau Co., Ltd.


All the detailed renders in the below Link:









GWP公开‘广州丰盛1010高层综合体’方案


GWP建筑事务所设想了一座高达200米的混合用途综合体，总建筑面积约81000平方米。




www.archdaily.cn













豐盛101非遺文化藝術展盛大開放


新塘，一個充滿奇蹟的地方。新塘，建制於宋，興盛於明。有著一千多年的悠久歷史和文化沉澱，留下一代又一代新塘人奮進不息，精進不止的足跡和印記。時光賦予新塘的，是沉澱繁榮的眾多新塘寶貴的非物質文化遺產，它們記錄著這座城市的生活和變遷，也記錄著一座城市的人文和溫度。



kknews.cc


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

广州丰盛101高层综合体 | GWP 新作


广州丰盛101高层综合体GWP 新作 “给粤港澳大湾区再造一个地标，是一个梦想的寄托，不仅给城市带来记忆，更传递着丰乐核心价值观



www.shangyexinzhi.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

very nice design. Good height for Zengcheng.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Fantastic design. Also if you go to the architects website, there's a black white construction photo on their page for this project. Good that we can confirm that this is under construction however I have no idea what date the photo is from.





jQuery Scrollify - Apple Example


A jQuery Scrollify recreation of Apple's iPhone 5c scrolling page.




www.gwp-architects.com


----------

